# Uber says its GPS monitors your braking and acceleration



## NFIH (Jul 26, 2016)

I recently contacted Uber about a GPS issue concerning Uber's GPS. As expected, the customer service rep sent along a boilerplate response that was almost completely unrelated to my question. But in the message was also this bit:

_For example, by using GPS data sent to Uber while you're on a trip, we can determine whether your vehicle engages in harsh braking or rapid acceleration more frequently than others in your city. _

Excuse me? Since when has this been the case? And what else is Uber monitoring? Is this noted anywhere in the partner agreements we've signed? (I don't recall seeing it in the last addendum that was sent out last week, in my case in Toronto.)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NFIH said:


> I recently contacted Uber about a GPS issue concerning Uber's GPS. As expected, the customer service rep sent along a boilerplate response that was almost completely unrelated to my question. But in the message was also this bit:
> 
> _For example, by using GPS data sent to Uber while you're on a trip, we can determine whether your vehicle engages in harsh braking or rapid acceleration more frequently than others in your city. _
> 
> Excuse me? Since when has this been the case? And what else is Uber monitoring? Is this noted anywhere in the partner agreements we've signed? (I don't recall seeing it in the last addendum that was sent out last week, in my case in Toronto.)


Too bad they can't keep accurate trip counts and rider ratings these past few weeks !

Spend the money on the Driver's Uber !


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

NFIH said:


> I recently contacted Uber about a GPS issue concerning Uber's GPS. As expected, the customer service rep sent along a boilerplate response that was almost completely unrelated to my question. But in the message was also this bit:
> 
> _For example, by using GPS data sent to Uber while you're on a trip, we can determine whether your vehicle engages in harsh braking or rapid acceleration more frequently than others in your city. _
> 
> Excuse me? Since when has this been the case? And what else is Uber monitoring? Is this noted anywhere in the partner agreements we've signed? (I don't recall seeing it in the last addendum that was sent out last week, in my case in Toronto.)


That's not technically possible. Uncorrected GPS is only accurate within 20 feet at best. They would need an accelerometer, ground-based sensors or RTK correction to gauge this. Okay, if you accelerate from 0-500 in 100 feet then they could make a fair assertion that you're wild and / or crazy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GalinMcMahon said:


> That's not technically possible. Uncorrected GPS is only accurate within 20 feet at best. They would need an accelerometer, ground-based sensors or RTK correction to gauge this. Okay, if you accelerate from 0-500 in 100 feet then they could make a fair assertion that you're wild and / or crazy.


My GPS claims I am going 5 mph at a dead stop.

Perhaps the pavement is moving.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

NFIH said:


> _For example, by using GPS data sent to Uber while you're on a trip, we can determine whether your vehicle engages in harsh braking or rapid acceleration more frequently than others in your city. _
> )


It could be possible they are lying, in an attempt to bluff you out and reduce "harsh braking and rapid acceleration".


----------



## More Cowbell (May 8, 2016)

They're flat out lying when they say they're using gps. They're reading data compiled by the cell phones accelerometer sensors.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

NFIH said:


> I recently contacted Uber about a GPS issue concerning Uber's GPS. As expected, the customer service rep sent along a boilerplate response that was almost completely unrelated to my question. But in the message was also this bit:
> 
> _For example, by using GPS data sent to Uber while you're on a trip, we can determine whether your vehicle engages in harsh braking or rapid acceleration more frequently than others in your city. _
> 
> Excuse me? Since when has this been the case? And what else is Uber monitoring? Is this noted anywhere in the partner agreements we've signed? (I don't recall seeing it in the last addendum that was sent out last week, in my case in Toronto.)


This might have been the more accurate answer to your query. This technology has been around since 2005! Chinese are setting aside entire cities to run this new technology. Every day 500 Chinese are killed in auto accidents. http://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...-Gears-Autonomous-Revolution-Investments-Ford


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

More Cowbell said:


> They're flat out lying when they say they're using gps. They're reading data compiled by the cell phones accelerometer sensors.


Uber sends out teams of cars and retrace trips you've made the day before. A bit of skill and some math and you could work this side of a new industry we are witnessing being born, amazing at how fast this is all happening.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

More Cowbell said:


> They're flat out lying when they say they're using gps. They're reading data compiled by the cell phones accelerometer sensors.


If Uber is communicating at all ,there is a 75% chance that they are lying.

10% chance of stalling.

10% chance of stonewalling.

5% chance of truth ,75% of that being accidentally leaked !


----------

